# Crabs, Crays, or Shrimp.



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Which should I go with for a 6 gallon aquarium with no top? I know.... dumb question lol, I would assume that crabs would be the best, however I'd love to heavily plant it with things that would grow out of the tank.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Definitely not crays, as they are amazing escape artists (mine are able to lift the canopy cover and get out so I need to keep a rock on it and have all holes plugged).


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Shrimps will climb/jump out as well if you make it too easy, lowering the water line helps but they do climb.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Crayfish will eat the plants and climb out. Crabs climb as well and they're pretty good at it


----------

